# Ready to Eat & Instant Food Sales and Marketing Agency in Pune



## RitviK (Sep 6, 2021)

The primary reasons linked to the increasing demand for Ready to eat products include the rise of the working class and women entering the workforce. This meant families found it difficult to spare time for cooking and making meals, leading to the rise of production of microwaveable meals and ready to eat products. 

Ready to Eat & Instant Food Sales and Marketing Agency in Pune

Ready-to-eat food products turned into one of the few industries that witnessed a surge in immense demand during the coronavirus pandemic. With countries on lockdown and most people working from home, ready-to-cook food products were flying off the shelves over the last few months. One of the India-based online grocery stores named Grofers even reported a sale surge of 170% in the ready-to-eat category, 31% in the ready-made meals and mixes category, and 41% in the frozen food category, indicating a sudden consumer shift from home-cooked food to ready-to-eat products. In fact, it is speculated that this change in consumer behavior is likely to uplift the market studied significantly in 2021 when compared with 2019. 

Ready to Eat & Instant Food Sales and Marketing Agency in Mumbai


----------

